# Movement in puppies stomach?



## LauraLou (Nov 17, 2012)

I have a 12 week old rottweiler x german shepherd that I picked up on Sunday. Earlier this evening she was asleep on her back on my lap when I noticed I could feel movement under my hand on her belly. I lifted my hand and I could actually see the movement inside her belly. She didn't seem phased at all. I've has pregnant dogs and that's the only thing similar I have seen, but obviously that isn't the case. The movements seemed repetitive, could it have just been her digestive system working away? I can't seem to find much information on this, and am a little concerned as to what it could be. Has anyone else experienced this before?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

what has she been wormed with and how frequently?


----------



## LauraLou (Nov 17, 2012)

The family that had her before said they had wormed her regularly with Bob Martin, I've done her with Drontol which she's finished today.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Bob Martin? 

Could it be the heartbeat? You said it was repetitive and when mine was tiny I could see/feel his heart beating fairly easily when he was lying on me, belly up.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

LauraLou said:


> The family that had her before said they had wormed her regularly with Bob Martin, I've done her with Drontol which she's finished today.


Bob martin is rubbish so possible worms, carry on with your drontal programme

Puppies should be wormed at 2,4,6,8,10 and 12 weeks
then every month until 6 months when normal regime will follow

Either that or it was just her tummy rumbling, little piggies that they are


----------



## LauraLou (Nov 17, 2012)

Oops, not Drontol, she had panacur.


----------



## LauraLou (Nov 17, 2012)

Okay, thank you.


----------



## LauraLou (Nov 17, 2012)

Mulish said:


> Bob Martin?
> 
> Could it be the heartbeat? You said it was repetitive and when mine was tiny I could see/feel his heart beating fairly easily when he was lying on me, belly up.


No it was as if something in there was squirming! Very bizzard to watch lol.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

LauraLou said:


> Oops, not Drontol, she had panacur.


panacur is a good wormer too
i did wonder when you said just finished as drontal is just a one day thing but panacur is over a few isnt it,


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

LauraLou said:


> No it was as if something in there was squirming! Very bizzard to watch lol.


eeewww that really does sound like a worm load  :blush2:

have you noticed anything come out of her depositories ?


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

I usually use Drontal but recently did a 3 day Panacur course as mine had some odd symptoms and the vet wanted to rule out worms. He said you'd see if the pup had them after worming as they'd come out one end or the other.

Lovely! :blink:

So have you seen anything?

The squirming sounds odd. Maybe you could ring your vet's surgery for advice? I know mine are always happy to give telephone advice where appropriate.


----------



## LauraLou (Nov 17, 2012)

I haven't seen any worms, I haven't noticed any belly movement again either though. If it happens again I will call the vets, but she seems completely fine, I just found it quite baffling.


----------



## t6819t (3 mo ago)

LauraLou said:


> I haven't seen any worms, I haven't noticed any belly movement again either though. If it happens again I will call the vets, but she seems completely fine, I just found it quite baffling.


 I just had the same experience with my 9 week old pup, which is why I came across this thread. She was laying on her back and I could feel what felt like a mass rolling across her tummy under her ribs and it was repetitive almost like clockwork. The only comparison I have is a pregnant tummy and how it feels to feel the baby movie around. I thought maybe it was gas but it just seemed so repetitive. Did you ever figure out what was going on with your pup by chance?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

t6819t said:


> I just had the same experience with my 9 week old pup, which is why I came across this thread. She was laying on her back and I could feel what felt like a mass rolling across her tummy under her ribs and it was repetitive almost like clockwork. The only comparison I have is a pregnant tummy and how it feels to feel the baby movie around. I thought maybe it was gas but it just seemed so repetitive. Did you ever figure out what was going on with your pup by chance?


This thread is ancient. And OP hasn’t logged in since 2014. Better to start your own thread.


----------

